# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijnstra (Oentsjerk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijnstra

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenmaatschap Trynwalden, Oentsjerk

Adres: Frisiastate 1, Oentsjerk

Website: www.huisartsenmaatschaptrynwalden.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijnstra*

----------

